# Thralls Macht sucht!



## Margarn (11. April 2011)

Thralls Macht sucht!

Vielleicht genau dich?

Erst einmal möchte ich kurz Thralls Macht vorstellen, kleine Eckdaten zur Gemeinschaft geben!

Thralls Macht ist auf dem Rat von Dalaran zu Hause, und das seit einigen Jahren. Gleichzeitig gehört Thralls Macht als Raidgemeinschaft zu den ältesten auf dem Rat. Thralls Macht enstand zuerst durch ein Bündnis der Gilden "Thralls stählerne Faust" und "Macht der Vergeltung". Nun sind wir alle unter dem Banner von Thralls Macht zu finden.

Nach mehreren Hochs und Tiefs, suchen wir derzeit verstärkt für unseren 25er Raid neue Mitglieder, die das Banner hoch halten wollen und den Sturm auf den aktuellen Feind mit angehen wollen.

Aktuell stehen wir vor den Endbossen der jeweiligen Instanzen im 25er Bereich.
Im 10er Bereich sind wir etwas weiter vorangeschritten und haben dort nur noch ein Ziel auf der Liste, unseren alten Bekannten Nefarian.

Warum solltet ihr euch für einen 25er bewerben, wenn es auch zu 10t den gleichen Loot gibt, die gleichen dinge?

Nun, sagen wir, es ist doch schöner, Teil einer großen Gemeinschaft zu sein, als eine kleine Truppe zu sein. Je mehr man neben sich stehen hat, desto schlagkräftiger ist man doch oder nicht? 

Große Gildenevents, PvP Stammgruppen, gemeinsame Instanzgänge, Farmrunden etc. all das können wir aufbauen, um den Spass an der Gemeinschaft zu haben.


Kurzfassung Thralls Macht:

Raidtage: Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag
Raidzeiten: 19-23 Uhr, gegen 21 Uhr wird eine Pause gemacht
Raidleitung: Renau/Vín, Quarim, Nharezia, Keall, Sibinde

Zusatz: Es ist durchaus möglich, nur halbe Raids zu machen, wenn ihr also nur
bis um 21 Uhr könnt oder erst später zum Raid kommen könnt, so ist es auch möglich zu Raiden 

Erreichen könnt ihr uns unter www.thrallsmacht.de . Dort oder auch im Spiel könnt ihr einen der Raidleiter erreichen. (Am besten per PMs, da man nicht immer da ist  )

Mit freundlichen Gruß

Renau/Vín



AKTUELLE SUCHE 11.4.2011

Thralls Macht sucht derzeit:

4 Druiden (2 Heiler 1 Eule 1 Feral)
4 Paladine (1 Heiler, 2 Vergelter 1 Tank (gerne mit Second Spec)
1 Schurken
1 Magier
4 Schamanen (2 Heiler, 2 Elementare)
2 Hexenmeister
2 Priester (Heiler)


----------



## Margarn (25. April 2011)

/push


----------



## Margarn (26. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## Margarn (14. Juni 2011)

*push*


----------

